# DT Live Marine Phytoplankton.



## dcskmy (Mar 8, 2013)

Anybody know where I can buy the DT Live Marine Phytoplankton around the Markham/Richmond Hill area? This is no longer available at SUM. Thanks.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Canada Corals has Reef Nutrition live phyto feast.
Or Big ALS carries the Reef Crew live phyto. At least the one in my area does, not sure if they all do.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Hubert aka The Clownfishman aka ReefAquatica carries Phyto Feast and Phyto Premium. I'm not an expert but apparently DT's has 3 strains and is inoculated while Phyto Feast and Phyto Premium has 5 strains and is not inoculated. 

While based out of Scarborough; he is often seen at SUM and in the Richmond Hill/Markham area. I'm sure arrangements can be made.

I hope this helps.


----------



## dcskmy (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. Are these easy to culture like the DT Live?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

It's essentially Nanno that you are culturing so any live strain will do


----------

